# Video editing



## BobT (Jan 8, 2017)

I understand how to trim a video from either end but how does one cut bits out of the middle?  If LR can't do it, is there a plugin that can?


----------



## johnbeardy (Jan 8, 2017)

Lightroom's video editing is very basic, Bob, and you can't really cut bits out of the middle. You can use virtual copies to trim the ends and then view each VC in sequence, but that's a horrid workaround.

To do this you really need another program, not a plugin. Your profile doesn't say whether you have CC and therefore Photoshop, but Photoshop's video editing features are surprising powerful and this keeps you in a photographic mentality/skillset. I often feel it's better to deepen one's knowledge of a program one already has. But if you want to get into serious video editing, the Adobe program would be Premiere Pro, or you may be happier with Premiere Elements which is its consumer version.

John


----------



## BobT (Jan 8, 2017)

Thanks, John!  That's a shame.  It seems to me that it would be relatively simple to add another couple of sliders to provide greater editing flexibility.  Are you listening Adobe?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 11, 2017)

They won't hear you here Bob, but you can put in an official request at Official Feature Request/Bug Report Forum


----------



## BobT (Jan 11, 2017)

Thanks Victoria but I wont be putting in a feature request.  If they aren't reading this blog, more fool them.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 12, 2017)

They can't possibly read everything that's out there Bob. They can't even track their own main forums because there are so many posts. Some of us have links to Adobe and pass things back in general conversation when we remember, but a proper feature request is the only way to ensure it's tracked for consideration.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Jan 12, 2017)

BobT said:


> Thanks Victoria but I wont be putting in a feature request.  If they aren't reading this blog, more fool them.


Some of us do read the blog.  Victoria is right. If the feature is of importance to you, you should put it on the official forum as an Idea. (provided it doesn't exist already - in which case add your +1) If there are others who share your frustration, they can their comments and support in place where Adobe staff is present.


----------

